# Drunken thugs get a beating.



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

This happened a couple of weeks ago over in my home country which is Wales  and its now all over the internet.

This is what men in drag do to drunken thugs who pick a fight with them.

BBC NEWS | UK | Wales | Cage fighters' stag night web hit

Cross Dressing Cage Fighter Video: Yobs Floored After Attacking Hard Men In Drag | UK News | Sky News

Teaches the yobs a good lesson, never judge a book by it's cover :clap:


----------

